# Bath, Bedhead and Beyond.....



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Benji and Lizzie had their baths this week. Lizzie hates the smell of shampoo or conditioners and rubs her face and body on the carpet and sofas. The nice "do" is turned into a bedhead in no time. Immediately after their bath, both sleep like babies for hours.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

They are so cute! Is that first picture the bedhead in an after bath shot?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Kathy, yes, it right after she was completely done and I set her free. The very first thing Lizzie does is to go and rub her head and face on the sofa! I had to comb her back to get the nice "do" for the picture. :biggrin1:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Jackson does the same thing . . . I think it is a universal dog thing . . . they all go crazy after the bath. Even my labs used to roll in the grass or dirt, so I always put them inside so they can't ruin it. Jackson's favorite place to rub is the dust ruffle of the bed.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Poornima said:


> Kathy, yes, it right after she was completely done and I set her free. *The very first thing Lizzie does is to go and rub her head and face on the sofa!* I had to comb her back to get the nice "do" for the picture. :biggrin1:


Oliver and Comet do that as well! :frusty::frusty:
Benji and Lizzie are adorable


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I love the pic! Lizzie really scruffs it up good! My guys find each other terribly humpable after a bath. :doh: The freshly bathed Hav can't usually make it to the couch to scruffle before the other grabs him! :redface:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Poornima,
They are so cute! I love the pictures.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Poornima that first picture had me laughing so hard Lizzie looks just like Riley after a bath.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Oh that bedhead look cracks me up. I really love the picture of Benji and Lizzie snuggling.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh I love it!! Lizzie has her own sense of style  The pictures are darling


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

LOL! I totally know that face...Guapo does the exact same thing, but not just after the bath, he also does it after eating!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Love those pictures Poornima. I can so relate. I gave both boys baths last night. First of all the water turned muddy brown from all the dirt they brought in from the yard. Then I couldn't find the regular brush I usually use when I blow them dry so they both got half assed blow jobs (you should pardon the expression) ound:

Talk about scruffy, you should see them today after all the pouring rain. Yuck!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Love those pictures Poornima. I can so relate. I gave both boys baths last night. First of all the water turned muddy brown from all the dirt they brought in from the yard. Then I couldn't find the regular brush I usually use when I blow them dry so they both got half assed blow jobs (you should pardon the expression) ound:
> 
> Talk about scruffy, you should see them today after all the pouring rain. Yuck!


ound: ound: I haven't the heart to highlight your post, but you KNOW the part I mean! ound: ound:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

good buddy said:


> ound: ound: I haven't the heart to highlight your post, but you KNOW the part I mean! ound: ound:


Ditto!ound:

Geri, I can't believe you let them go in the yard. Mine absolutely HATE the rain or foggy weather. They won't even poke their heads out of the doggie door. :suspicious:

Thanks everyone for the kind comments!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Mine are trained to only potty outside so they have to go out, rain, sleet, storm or dark of night. Now if there was only a way to train against marking.

It is so frustrating to spend hours, literally, bathing and grooming them to have them turn into smelly dirty dogs hours later. I must admit Bailey is the worst in this regard. Milo often just has dirty paws, Bailey is filthy dirty everywhere. I'm actually toying with the idea of cutting his hair. :decision: It would make me really sad because I love his coat.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

They are so cute, but that picture of Lizzie is so funny. I can relate. Kodi is having a bad hair week and he looks like Albert Einstein. :biggrin1:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ha ha ha Poornima, I almost missed this thread because I was sure you were going to point me to something to buy at BB&B (and I am trying not to shop) 

Little miss Lizzie is certainly a wild thing- but so cute!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Adorable. Posh does the same thing! Little stinkers, of it wasn't so hillarious I would be mad at her mussing.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Poornima- I thought you stole Dora! Lizzy doesnt like the way you style her hair


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Lizzie does not look,... ummm... very "feminine" in that first one, now does she?! ound: ound:

Love the pics. Benji looks a lot like Sammy in one of the pics! Just a little.... 

Geri !!!!!! LOL


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Lizzie shows her feelings quite well about having nice, clean hair, doesn't she?! How cute! And, that 4th picture of her and Benji...it looks like a very strangly shaped and colored Hav is on your couch! Top half with the head is black, bottom half with the legs is white! I keep staring at it... ound: Fascinating!


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

That bedhead is hilarious. Such pretty long coats.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Gosh - what sweet pups!!
I am so sad that I wont be seeing them in person this month.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Marj, Benji keeps very good company with look alikes, Pablo and Sammy!  

Sheri, I think no matter what our furballs do or don't do, the truth is, we all are addicted to their fascinating habits and personalities. This is the forum where we have talked about every thing and anything related to the Havs..... including dingle berries and "special nights" for their mums and dads! ound:

Laurie, I too am disappointed that we can't make it. I look forward to seeing all the pictures and videos. 

Amy, Michele, Amanda, Kim and anybody I missed, thanks for your compliments!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Poornima, Lizzie looks like a hot mess! OMG, that is just too funny. It seems that Pablo's idol Benji is a fairly good boy in that regard.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Poornima~ Lizzie's a hoot! I love that "just got outta bed" look she gave herself. ound:

Benji looks handsome, as always. I'm still in love w/his coat. What I wouldn't give for that silkiness... 

Christy~ ound:

Geri~  ound:


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

What cute pics! I love how they just passed out after.Gina


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Sorry if I offended anyone. When I was trying to think of how to explain their less than stellar grooming, my descriptive phrase suddenly just struck a funny bone so . . . :ban:

Okay, I'll be good again now . . . I promise!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Lizzie's a hoot! I love that "just got outta bed" look ound:


The minute I saw that picture it reminded me of some good OLD times...glad my hair stays fixed now but I miss the good younger days. Thank you, Lizzie for the memories!!ound:ound:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Poornima, I would LOVE to get together with Lizzy, Benji and Pablo D.O.G. ! One day perhaps. 

Oh Geri, you just made me LOL. This gal was not at all offended. :biggrin1:


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Maryam, Benji is a good boy indeed, after he is fully groomed, he just runs around the house...a bit like RLH but a tamer version.:biggrin1: 

Leslie, thanks! Hope you will get to see us the next time you and DH are in NY. 

Geri, I wasn't offended, I was more shocked to hear that your crew goes out to do thier business in the rain! :jaw: You should see my two fur-mules resisting to go out. Benji will hold until the skies clear.....

Marj, we would love to see you and your crew anytime. 

Thanks for all the kind comments and compliments, everyone!


----------



## emazeredo (Oct 11, 2008)

ound:
luv the picture of Lizzie!
It's like she's teaching you a lesson for trying to bathe her!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

LOL too cute, I love the pic of them sleeping almost on top of each other. Priceless.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Poornima, LOL, I love that bedhead picture! They are both SO adorable! I love Benji and Lizzie.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

I just had to re-post this pic again Poornima....she looks so adorable...and how many of us admit that we too can have a bed head like this ourselves in the morning? I know I've woken up and scared myself silly in the mirror a few times ound:

View attachment 21783


----------

